# Green Sonus Clay.



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Is back in stock :thumb:

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10053

Cheers,

Johnny


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks - was thinking of getting a 3 pack.


----------



## beedie (Mar 15, 2006)

been checking the site daliy for some of this and finally i was able to order
(Few other things also couldn't help myself)
anyone tried the polychargers with field glaze?
thanks again
Scott


----------

